# GT18 tensioner drum that tightens the belts that power the front PTO is grinding against the axle that connect the left and right front hydraulic



## Shall (May 1, 2021)

On a GT18, the tensioner drum that tightens the belts that power the front PTO is grinding against the axle that connect the left and right front hydraulic lifter arms (rocker arms). I was wondering if anyone has ever come up upon this problem before. At the current positioning we are throwing sparks from the grinding of the axle by the spinning tensioner drum. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Shall, welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing I would do is remove the belts and check the bearings on the tensioner drum. Also, the belts may be stretched. Try new belts.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Check for proper alignment of the pulley bracket. If it's bent, there could be rubbing. Same with bad bearings. I would also check the tension spring. If it's too loose, you could throw belts.

I had issues with my Ariens S16H throwing & breaking belts. Replaced the belts, same issue. Picked up a parts tractor & swapped the pulley assemby. Bought 2 new belts (they are supposed to be a matched set, but rarely are...). I measured about 10 35" belts before I was able to find 2 the same. Never had another issue after that.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

